# Professional pics



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Our local pet shop were doing professional photos last week as a competition, went to look today and couldn't resist this one...... My gorgeous baby


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Great pic. So angelic.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Fab pic. 😍


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

That is beautiful!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

That is so beautiful.


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm so proud! If you had asked me 2 years ago if if would have a picture of a dog on my wall I would of laughed and now she is pride of place!!!! X


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

It's very lovely! Beautiful!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

really lovely, bet it looks great on your wall.


----------



## loriwass8803 (Jan 15, 2012)

Beautiful picture!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wow, gorgeous!


----------

